# Ball goes left



## robinlodge

hi
every time i hit the ball it always goes left i am slightly annoyed with it, i normally just aim right to balance it out but i know that this is a fault in my own game so i was hoping for advice (as i am a beginner, handicap 36 and am 15 years old)so i am hoping to sort it out whilst i am still you young. thanks please reply


----------



## srothfuss

Does the ball go left with both the Driver and your Irons?


----------



## 65nlovenit

Theres probably a more technical solution to your problem, but I was wondering what would happen if you move your RIGHT foot back about 2 inches from the target line..

----------O|-----------------
....(LF)
..................(RF)

This is assuming your are a Right hander.


----------



## fitz-uk

This could be anything from your grip, to the club face position, your swing path or your swing in general i.e your waist turning through the ball at impact and your arms being too far behind leaving the face open at impact.

You need to keep things consistant in your swing, make sure your shoulders and feet are square to the target line.

Make sure your grip is correct on the club, and that the ball position in relation to the club being used is correct.

Once your grip is correct you need to check to see if your club face is square to your feet.

You could lay an iron down across the top of your toes when you are at address, this might help you see how the club face looks. (dont do this on the golf course, its a breach in rules, but in practise its fine)

If all the above are correct then the chances are its your swing path, which can be a real bitch to sort out and explain, so lets rule the other ones out first.


----------



## robinlodge

Yes it is both Drivers and irons. thanks for all replies, keep them coming!


----------



## 65nlovenit

From the book “David Leadbetter Positive Practice”

If you are prone to hooking the ball, those raking right-to-left shots, are the result of having the club approaching the ball from too far behind your body on an overly inside path, and on too shallow a plane. These are faults usually accompanied by a rolling hand action that turns the clubface over through impact. To counter these tendencies, you need to work on hitting shots with the ball positioned a few inches below the level of your feet (down hill grade) to promote a slightly steeper swing and a less pronounced in-to-out path through impact. This drill acquaints you with the proper sensations you need in order to get the club swinging on the correct path and plane. 
Playing the ball below the level of your feet will also encourage your hands to pass much closer to your left thigh through impact, and continue on, working left of the target, as they should. The key to curing the hook is to get the feeling as though you are slicing across the ball to create a left-to-right spin. With a little bit of luck you may even cultivate a fade.


----------



## callawaygolf1

hey im new here and i have the same problem im 15 also, what I do is stand more infront of my stace and having the club approaching the ball from too far behind your body


----------



## flomarilius

before I give any wrong advice are we talking about a shot that starts where you aim then turns left or a shot that just begins straight left and dies left?
Please let me know!


----------



## Fourputt

flomarilius said:


> before I give any wrong advice are we talking about a shot that starts where you aim then turns left or a shot that just begins straight left and dies left?
> Please let me know!


I was wondering the same thing.... is the OP hooking it, or is he pulling it, or is he pull hooking it?


----------



## Aeriell

First thing you need to decide is if it is a hook or a pull that is causing the problem. Here is a tip that describes what both are and how to fix it:
Golf Medic | A Pull or a Hook

Good luck!
Aeriell


----------

